# Cricket our new little boy!!



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally after snapping about 30 pictures this morning and lots and lots of toys I was able to get a few good pictures of Cricket LOL I need a better camera that keeps up with his fast movements haha



















and my spoiled rotten Bug (cricket is in the background)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my he's gorgeous and you're so lucky that he didn't wake you in the night and bug has lovely markings.Thanks for pics


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

Ty!! I love my Bug, hes a big mommys boy! I was really suprised to that Cricket didnt wake up whimpering! The lady who we got him from said she had been working with all the puppies on potty training and kennel training to make it easier for them when they went to their new homes! Yay for her she did a great job!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, what a cutie! He's adorable.

Jeanette


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweet boy (well, both your babies are darlings!). Congrats!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What handsome boys you have.. Cricket is adorable and I love Bug! Great shots!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

two beautiful boys......they have great names !


----------



## Lace914 (Mar 23, 2011)

So cute! And I absolutely love the name Cricket- it seems to fit him so well!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

He's gooorgeous. I love those eyes!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cricket is just beautiful,Bug is very handsome as well!*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are both so adorable! Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Both of your boys are


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice pictures...of both !! Bugs markings are really stunning.


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

awww wat cuties


----------

